# Camping in France



## 101807 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello im new to this forum and unfortunately im a caravaner not a motorhomer ( cant afford one basically). I went camping in France last August and stayed one night at a CC site named Trologot in Pol de Leon. Just before we got to the site there was a big hardstanding area on the sea front with lots of motor homes parked up. I was wondering if any one on here knows the place im talking about and knows if its legal to stay overnight on it with a caravan??? We get there late next time we go across so not worth going onto a campsite as were off further down the following morning. I know people park over night at Roscoff ferry terminal but this looks a lot better for one evening . any help appreciated regards Eggsy.


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, I've tried looking for Pol de Leon on autoroute but i can't find it, is that the name of the town ?

In France they have areas set aside for motorhomes which are called Aires, albeit as I can't find the place you speak of i have been unable to check if there is one nearby. these to the best of my knowledge are for motorhomes only as i believe to use them you should be self sufficient, but i must admit I have seen one or two caravans parking on them, so I don't really know the complete answer to your question, as i would think in the end it would be the decision of the person who monitors the Aire and when appropriate collects the money.

Let me know if your spelling is correct and i will check my list of Aires?

Someone else will proberbly be along shortly who may know the area better

Brian



eggsy said:


> Hello im new to this forum and unfortunately im a caravaner not a motorhomer ( cant afford one basically). I went camping in France last August and stayed one night at a CC site named Trologot in Pol de Leon. Just before we got to the site there was a big hardstanding area on the sea front with lots of motor homes parked up. I was wondering if any one on here knows the place im talking about and knows if its legal to stay overnight on it with a caravan??? We get there late next time we go across so not worth going onto a campsite as were off further down the following morning. I know people park over night at Roscoff ferry terminal but this looks a lot better for one evening . any help appreciated regards Eggsy.


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Was it Saint Pol de Leon, in Brittany, if it is then my list shows an Aire on the Quai De Pempoul which appears to overlook the sea within the confines of the harbour albeit I have never been there myself. If this is the place you are talking about then it is perfectly acceptable for Motorhomes to park there but ?? Caravans as i said above.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

This is the area you are talking about I guess:
> Google Maps <

The campsite is a few hundred meters north.

Dave


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, From the write-up in my campingcar infos CD don't try to use it later in the year winter time because apparntly the locals use it for storing there boats ?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi eggsy,

We've stayed overnight at this aire a few times, its on quai de paimpol as Brian says but i'm afraid its for motorhomes only but you might get away with one night with a caravan.

Heres a photo from a visit in 2004...










Theres more details of this aire (and many others) in the MHF campsite database >here< but you'll need to subscribe to gain access.

pete.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks like a great place, Pete. Thanks for the photo.

Gerald


----------



## 101807 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi there, thanks everyone for the replys. yes that is the one in the photo the cc site is just around the corner from it, as we arrive around 10pm ish didnt really want to go onto the site and unhitch and everything. i might just drive to it ask everyones opinion there and if theres doubts i will go back to roscoff car park for the night. Just thought it would be better there for the children really thanks again everyone regards Mick.


----------



## tuvalu (May 1, 2005)

Hi Eggsy

We stayed on this Aires in Sept in a mh. It was ok. Along the length of the parking area are steel rings concreted into the ground and numbered. These are used when the yachts are taken out of the water to tie them down ( must get a bit windy in the winter) There is 240v there but don't know if its just for the boat users. Bourne, Loo and dust bins just the other side of the road. No charges made while we where there and didn't see any officials. 
There is another parking area very close by ( about 5 minutes walk ).
As you look out to sea at the above - it's along the road to your right just round the corner. Unfortunately the road is one way so you have to go back towards the town to get to it. It is a bit quieter than the one in the photo and not sure if they store yachts on that one as well. 
One yacht was parked among the mh by the 23rd Sept if thats any help to anyone contemplating a stop there. I would happily stay there when using Roscoff ferry.


----------

